# Movie Reviews--Just My Opinion



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been watching a lot of movies lately and I thought I'd share, perhaps save some of you from some really poor movies and point out some really good movies. Just my opinions.

Yesterday I watched _Grudge Match_ starring De Niro and Stallone. I really enjoyed it. Both actors turned in very good performances. I was kinda surprised at how good it was. Gave it 5 stars.

Couple days ago I watched _Thor: The Dark World_. Kinda felt like something was missing. Gave it 3 stars.

I guess I should explain the ratings. I've rated almost 700 movies on NF and they run from one star (hated it) to five stars (loved the living daylights out of it).

Saw _Out of the Furnace_. Liked it, didn't like the ending. Gave it four stars. Worth watching.

Made the mistake of watching _Winter's Bone_. Thought it was terrible, one star. Dismal movie.

Back to Stallone and _Escape Plan_ with Arnold. Enjoyed it. Gave it 4 stars.

Saw _The Purge_, liked it gave it 5 stars. Sequel to follow soon.

Next up, _American Hustle_. Nothing like what I expected. Gave it 2 stars. Really disappointing.

_12 Years A Slave_. Wow! What a disturbing movie! Gave it 5 stars. This is really a must see flick.

_Captain Phillips_. I didn't think I'd like this, but it's really good, surprisingly good. 5 stars.

Here's a movie that nobody will miss, I think. _The Last Days On Mars_. Terrible. 1 star. I was looking forward to this one and watched it just after _Gravity_. Hard to decide which one was worse. _Gravity_ got 1 star too. What was all the publicity about?

Enough for now, I'll put more up soon.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Of all the Oscar nominated movies, American Hustle was the one I liked the least. But Gravity is one of my all time favorites. I'm a space nut however and very few movies get as much right as that one. I haven't watched the Blu ray however, I saw it on IMAX.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Of all the Oscar nominated movies, American Hustle was the one I liked the least. But Gravity is one of my all time favorites. I'm a space nut however and very few movies get as much right as that one. I haven't watched the Blu ray however, I saw it on IMAX.


Christian Bale played an odd part in _American Hustle_, I thought. The part where he was fixing his hair looked real, that surprised me.

I usually like space movies too, but that one just didn't grab me. Imax might have been an entirely different experience.

Rich


----------

